

Is 'brogrammer' culture really all that prevalent? - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2014/12/23/navigating-brogrammer-culture/

======
Raphmedia
Goog god, I hate this talk of brogrammers.

Programming is no longer the realm of geeks and nerds. Everyone and their dog
can learn to code online.

What you call a brogrammer, I call a regular person who is healthy and has a
social life while also being a programmer. It's not as if people were slamming
tequila at work while watching porn.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
So the demographic exists - its just the label that's objectionable? Everyone
and their dog can learn to be a script kiddie. There's a vast spectrum of
skills called 'programming', and us nerds and geeks object to everybody
claiming to be a full member of the guild.

~~~
Raphmedia
I work at a big web design agency in Montréal (80+ employees) and most people
would rather hit the gym or the bar after work. People join marathons and
races with the coworkers.

I've even had some recruiters contact me about work opportunities and they
would go on and how about how there is a gym in the same building, how the
place is surrounded by awesome bars, etc. If it sells, then it means that the
demographic is there,

Sure, we also have a WoW raiding party and a MineCraft server, there's nothing
wrong with being a geek or a nerd, but it's not a requirement in order to be
an effective developer.

I consider myself a developer, but I don't consider myself a nerd. My computer
is my tool, and I turn it off at the end of the workday.

------
grakh
Questioning is part of rape culture!

------
thomasato
No. The brogrammer culture is not real.

~~~
asocial
To the degree that people believe it exists, it's real. I've met some people I
would consider 'brogrammers', they ran a Bitcoin-based startup no one will
have ever heard of, and they definitely fit the template. They're out there.

